# Does edge still support download in shows from a built in web server?



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Does edge still support download in shows from a built in web server?

I am NOT talking about that and you’re worthless tivo.com page that supposedly let you stream shows, which never works right. I’m talking about actually downloading shows to your computer so you can watch them from the built-in Web server accessing the Edge directly. I think I’ve heard that it no longer supports that, and if that’s the case I’m not sure how Tivo has any advantage over like a cheaper device from Amazon, which sucks.

(and did they seriously get rid of the four tuner OTA model? That seems completely ridiculous. I’m not going back to a two tuner model unless there’s literally nothing else on the market)


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Puppy76 said:


> *Does edge still support download in shows from a built in web server?*


AFAIK, yes.

But why would you use that instead of PyTiVo Desktop? Unless you only use MPEG-2 channels exclusively, D/L via Program Stream and don't care about corrupt Closed Captions. 


Spoiler



@dianebrat : LOOK - A QUICK & DIRTY 'SNIPE' ANSWER!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

They didn't get rid of transferring off of the Edge to a PC, they got rid of transferring things back ON to the Edge from a PC.
If you want an easy way to do it, pyTivo and desktop pyTivo are what you can use to make it a bit easier.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> They didn't get rid of transferring off of the Edge to a PC, they got rid of transferring things back ON to the Edge from a PC.
> If you want an easy way to do it, pyTivo and desktop pyTivo are what you can use to make it a bit easier.


Oh thank goodness! Thank you to both of you! I can't transfer stuff back to my balls either, but as long as you still can transfer off of the edge, that's good enough! That feature pretty much guarantees I'll stick with TiVo, and if I didn't have it I might just skip it. My bolt is doing fine for now, but it's a full five years old so I'm a little worried&#8230;


----------

